# Lycan Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Nov 2, 2022)

Lycan Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Highwind Amplification Collaboration




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## iamjackslackof (Nov 7, 2022)

What is thing gonna be? Google didn't show much.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 7, 2022)

iamjackslackof said:


> What is thing gonna be? Google didn't show much.


it is similar to the Highwind DireWolf II but not 1:1


----------



## giovanni (Dec 25, 2022)

Is this a PPCB exclusive? Any details?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 25, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Is this a PPCB exclusive? Any details?


Yeah, it’s a collaboration between PPCB and Highwind. The first PPCB collaboration if you don’t count boneyard versions


----------



## Feral Feline (Jan 6, 2023)

Schematic or info about what it's based on?


----------

